# Murfandturf 2020 Lawn Journal



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

New Construction 7500 Sq ft In South Texas

Celebration Bermuda

This will be my journey with battling clay soil and new construction quality sod installation.

Shortly after moving in, we realized how bad that weeds were when the weekly lawn service stopped from the builder. We hired on a lawn service that only lasted about a month or two. The mixture between my uneven lawn and them trying to blow and go-left scalp spots all over the lawn. So as we went into fall I picked up a Great States-Manual Reel to take care of the lawn myself.

First stage of addiction.

-Great State Manual Reel
-Milorganite
-Overwatering

After seeing some much-improved results by taking the time to Reel mow myself, I was hooked. I started doing lots of reading on the forums here and following some of the big names on here and all their success. I quickly ditched the Milo and dialed back my watering to one day a week.

Second stage of addiction.

-Great State Manual Reel
-PGF Complete
- New Landscaping in flower beds (Italian Cypress, Fox Tail, African Iris, Boxwoods)
-Pre-emergent
-Fungicide

Results were getting better and better but like so many have experienced before. My reel started "floating" on top of the Bermuda as it thickened up. So I went back and forth for about two months on if I wanted to pull the trigger on a power reel.

Third Stage of addiction

- Cali Trimmer with Honda engine and Reel Rollers smooth roller
- Alliance Lighting Low Voltage lighting (19 Brass fixtures total)
- Bluetooth transformer
- GreenTrx fert every 3 weeks- 50lbs
-Watering 10 zones, once per week
-Core Aeration

Once I pulled the trigger on the Cali Trimmer, it has been like the throttle has been pushed all the way down. I scalped it on the very first cut with the new machine and watched it come back over the next 2-4 weeks. I am looking forward to summer heat and really getting some noticeable stripe-age.

Hopefully, you enjoyed my 6-month progress report and who knows, maybe someday I will be up there with the big dog Lawn of the month folks!


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

19 Total Low Voltage Light Fixtures with Bluetooth Transformer


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks fantastic. Love the low voltage lighting as well!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful home and lawn!!!


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Looking good. What'd you think of the Great State Manual Reel?


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

Getting Fat said:


> Looking good. What'd you think of the Great State Manual Reel?


It's a great sub $100 tool. Like so many others have said before me though- you will start to see really good results but then be limited by it and want to get something better. It is definitely a great jump into Reel mowing to see if its something you want to take on or not.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Murfandturf said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. What'd you think of the Great State Manual Reel?
> ...


that jump is what i was looking for my front. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Murfandturf said:


>


Lawn stripes look great!

Whats your HOC in this pic?


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm right between .5 and 3/4 of an inch


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Murfandturf said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Murfandturf said:
> ...


Gotcha...about the 3rd or 4th notch on the trimmer from the top?


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


Exactly. I use the "in between" because those measurements are not exact with the roller vs the casters. But either way-I'm loving this height lol


----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

Murfandturf said:


>


Wonderful improvement. What other stuffs have you added to your lawn besides PGF and Milo? This is my second year in my new house, planning to level next week.


----------

